# Motorific Plymouth Gtx - Project Done!!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Here it is.. i put medium blue paint, black, silver and some red on this car.. i am using aw 4 gears the mounting does help and i added a small tube under the trunk to hold the chassis.

does those wheels look good with it? i dont have anything bigger to make it look right. tell me what you guys think. 

here is the link that shows before picture.. you will see white with black top all worn out. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=275983

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very,very cool!!! I like everything. The wheels look great. Well done!


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

hey wes, i think you got everything right on the money, wheels sit in nice, great detail work to, cool resto job full stop! take it easy, tony


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice save and westoration work Wes!!! Good looking, I'm guessing Petty Blue??? :thumbsup::thumbsup: Chome wheels look great on there, just wouldn't spin the tires too much with the thin rubber,lol. You'll burn right through!!! Like that body block mounting technique...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mopar Madness at it's best...that's a keeper man!!*

Wes,

Looking good in that light blue skin with the white rear stripe and black top & hood. Yep painting this was the right thing to do! 

Bob.. Awesum Mopar...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking GTX :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I might become a MOPAR man yet :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great Wes!!! Great color choices!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Great work, Wes! But Id ditch the wheels right away. The ansen sprints from the 4-gears would look right at home.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

If I am not mistaken that looks like it is painted with Testor's "Big Bad Blue" that was a Mopar color from the 70's era.Great Save !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Awesome restoration job!!!*

Hey Wes, 

I myself thought about trying to get that lot because of the weird GTX, but you did a much better job than I ever could have imagined!!! :thumbsup:

How are those cool custom wheels grip-wise? I was fiddling around with JL pullback and diecast wheels years ago (before discovering the joys of selfmade silicone... ) and was never satisfied with those hardening rubber tires...

Best regs and greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Neal, Big Bad Blue is an AMC color originally. Since ChryCo bought out AMC in the mid 80s then youre (sorta) right by saying its a Mopar color. Everyone had something similar in the muscle car era: Ford had Grabber Blue, GM had Marina blue, but damifino what Mopar called their version. I just realized what a lamer I am, being a Mopar maniac and not knowing that!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes, 
Another great looking MOPAR! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

1scalevolvo said:


> If I am not mistaken that looks like it is painted with Testor's "Big Bad Blue" that was a Mopar color from the 70's era.Great Save !!
> 
> Neal:dude:


"Big Bad Blue" was an American Motors color.

Marty


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys for kind words.. it was a fun built. wish this car was in HO size.. 

Wes


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

My God Wes, I can't believe that's the same car. I have to tell you that this body was a toy from my childhood that was in a box of random items that for some reason I couldn't throw away. Its been sitting in the bottom of an old shoe box for 40 years and you gave it an whole new life. I don't mean to get all emotional here but the fact is it was a tiny piece of my childhood and I am so happy to see what you have done with it. It's Beautiful Wes! Thank You!

Brian


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

82whiskey said:


> My God Wes, I can't believe that's the same car. I have to tell you that this body was a toy from my childhood that was in a box of random items that for some reason I couldn't throw away. Its been sitting in the bottom of an old shoe box for 40 years and you gave it an whole new life. I don't mean to get all emotional here but the fact is it was a tiny piece of my childhood and I am so happy to see what you have done with it. It's Beautiful Wes! Thank You!
> 
> Brian


you know what? why dont you give me your address and i ll mail this car back to you for youto enjoy. PM me yolur address. 

Wes


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the offer Wes but seriously, you did all the work. When I owned it it was just a crappy old body. You made it what it is now so please, you enjoy it. I'm just glad to see you gave it a second life. If you ever should decide you want to sell it let me know. 

Thanks again Wes!


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

The car is beautiful Wes. You're a good a customizer and a good guy.

Thanks, Brian


----------

